
Why Is Joe Rogan So Popular? - Elof
https://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2019/08/my-joe-rogan-experience/594802/
======
cheeky78
It's because he doesn't silence opposing opinions, he welcomes them. More news
organizations and websites should learn from this strategy.

~~~
throwmebaby
It's funny when people try to associate him with whoever he brings on the
show. One day he will be a neo-nazi and the next he will be part of Antifa.

